# One-way ticket - Cemetery Train



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Came across this interesting subject with respect to railway operations.  http://www.tbcs.org.uk/railway.htm Would make a nice addition to a garden railway during Halloween.


Scott


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Link not working 

JJ


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

works now


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Many years ago, somebody had an HO model railroad called the Troll & Elfen RR. A branchline ran over the cemetary on a trestle. The railroad offered transportation there, and would lower the deceased from the train with a small hand crane that had a "casket basket" attached to its hook. I wonder if that modeler even knew that there was a prototype of sorts for his own somewhat whimsical "last trip" service?

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Fascinating! 

The Orange Empire RR Museum has a "funeral" trolley, which took the casket and the mourners to the cemetery via the streetcar line, in the days before automobiles. They had a box accessed from a door in the side of the streetcar. I have a photo somewhere if anyone wants to see it.


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

Pete if you find that photo I'd love to see it. I live close to that Museum.

Bob


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Rookwood Cemetery N.S.W. Australia. Originally known as the Necropolis (meaning "City of the Dead").
The Northern Arch was decorated with two angels opposite each other on the inner side of the arches. One angel appeared to be holding a scroll (which may have been the Judgement book) and its eyes were closed. The other angel was set to look down the railway line and held a trumpet in its hands, which probably symbolized the Resurrection. The building had a bell-cote for housing a bell that was used during the funeral services. The bell was tolled to warn passengers of the impending departure time. It is said (but not verified) that the bell would ring as each train arrived, and between 1910 and 1920 the bell was rung 30 minutes before the train was to depart to warn the passengers. It rang again when there was 5 minutes left to departure. - Wikipedia. 










The building was moved to Canberra in 1957 and used as a church. (They changed position of the bell tower)










Andrew


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Was the tower relocated or was the picture a lithograph? Either way a cool building.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Think I used the wrong term there. What did they call the old pictures that were sometimes reversed?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The building was bought by a church reverend in the early 50s and eventually relocated some 180 miles away. 
I can't see the angels in the arch that were present in the original.


Don't want to miss the last train from Necropolis. Ding ding, gotta go! 

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

http://kihm2.wordpress.com/2013/01/...lley/#main 
Caskets go in doors near front, under the smaller windows ....


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 13 Sep 2013 03:28 PM 
Fascinating! 

The Orange Empire RR Museum has a "funeral" trolley, which took the casket and the mourners to the cemetery via the streetcar line, in the days before automobiles. They had a box accessed from a door in the side of the streetcar. I have a photo somewhere if anyone wants to see it. Pete,

I saw this car back in the late eighties at Orange Empire. I also thought I had a picture somewhere. Could not find it. BUT I did remember the name of the "Funeral" car.
It was called "Descanso".

Here is a link to its history with some photos:

http://www.pacificrailroadsociety.o...canso.html/


More pictures and a link to Orange Empire Museum:

http://www.oerm.org/collection/yell...y-descanso


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The Orange Empire RR Museum has a "funeral" trolley 

I found the pic - couldn't get too far away from the streetcar - sorry! 











Here's a close-up of the text:


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice photo of Descanso, Pete. This looks like it was taken recently.....looks like the new carbarn. When I saw it 25 years ago, it was still in extensive restoration. Thanks for posting.


----------

